# Words Of Inspiration To Our Next Canadian Federal Elected Officials



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Oct 10, 2015)

Just sent to Current Officials Of Canada 
*Words Of Inspiration To Our Next Canadian Federal Elected Officials*

This is my response to Andrew Swan's (Manitoba MLA) response to my composition titled "Mulcair Attempts To Dictate Discrimination On The Prime Minister". Pay attention. I included a list of officials and media in my response for verification that this is what I actually sent to him. You will know what I am talking about once you read on but keep in mind and spread the word around, for those who win a seat to become the next Elected Officials of Canadian Parliament, that if they try and make you sign something stating that you must be silent about the following subject simply refuse and tell the public why you refuse. If even one of you does this let alone I hope to see all if not many of you doing this, we can soon defeat this insanity very easily together. Stop letting insanity being forced upon our innocent little children as well the rest of the general public which otherwise only suits the corrupt motives of those who refuse to accept themselves for what they are while expecting everyone else to have to suffer for it. It's time to fight for the well being of the future of the life right here in Canada and for the world, the well being and sanity of current and future generations by setting example and putting our foot down once and for all with me offering my pleasure to guide you!!! To those of you that do, good luck in the up coming election. Enjoy the following presentation, typo and all. (I cleaned up the typos for public forums)

Sent: Wednesday, October 07, 2015 at 4:06 PM
From: "World Class" 
To: "Swan, Andrew (NDP)(this list of included officials email addresses was deleted for public forums)
Subject: Andrew Swan / Re: Mulcair Attempts To Dictate Discrimination On The Prime Minister
This is how you deal with these warped homosexual activist insanity supporting types:

Andrew Swan,

Get out of office you homosexual activist lie supporting deception monger-er and then you will gladly be removed from my list. Intellectually I have already defeated you ignoramuses on every level globally and a piece of cake as not one of you ever contests the facts I share on the foundations of primary issues I address which reveal homosexuals and homosexual activists for the insane compulsive obsessive liars deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be on the foundation of their every issue that I address so you have no validity in referring to what I share as crap since your mentality appears to be too vacant to recognize the obvious all by yourself. You ought to be fired like every other homosexual activist lie supporting deception monger-er. I'll continue to be all over you activists until I inevitably succeed in every way restoring society back to a respectable state from this modern day soon to be short lived mockery homosexual activists have made of it so get use to it. Current legislators demonstrate that they don't have the guts and the following explains why and a whole lot more (also see composition at bottom)

My pleasure (see his response after this brilliant composition, I love throwing facts in these cowards faces. FYI this composition is currently being circulated to tens of thousands of officials from countries globally)

Freedom To Be Heterosexual Has Been Taken Away By Homosexual Activists

(I also notice that the Ontario Parliament is currently forcing things through legislation no matter what citizens want. Need you be reminded that if it was not for "Mother" and "Father" none of us would even exist!)

Homosexual Activists are Not Only Factually Proven To Be Liars Deceivers And Discriminators But They Are Factually Proven As Cowards As Well Because They Can't Handle A Level Playing Field

Of course I scare homosexual activists because I share facts on the foundations of primary global issues I address which reveal beyond any shadow of doubt homosexual activists for the compulsive obsessive liars deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be on the foundation of their "every issue to do with their bias agenda" that I address. Because I share facts on the foundations of primary global issues which expose homosexual activists for the liars deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be, and homosexual activists are not able to contest those very facts with so much as a shred of validity, of course they are scared of being revealed for what they prove to be beyond the lies, deceptions and discrimination that they force on the public through a bias corrupted main stream joke / main stream media. These bias homosexual activists have had me banned off of hundreds of web sites with every lie, deception and form of discrimination that they could possibly fathom to try and hide the very facts I share from the public so that they can continue making a mockery of society while treating the public like a bunch of idiots. They label any activist out there doing their job by raising awareness that opposes them as a spammer or a troll to have them banned off of web sites / political and news discussion forums meanwhile these homosexual activists spam / troll their lies and deceptions not only all over the internet but through the corrupted bias main stream media as well. Homosexual activists can't handle a level playing field because all they have are lies deceptions and discrimination now being revealed and it is my pleasure and time is coming for these fools to pay the piper globally and permanently. I understand full well why Uganda takes such extreme measures because of what they see by watching a bunch of homosexual activist lies deceptions and discrimination insanity infect other countries into such madness such as the countries right here in North America. I do not advocate violence but I do understand why they take such measures. I play a key role in contacting tens of thousands of almost 200 countries globally to end such homosexual activist insanity permanently and globally. There will be no where to run and no where to hide. And all of this talk that they attempt in trying to make anything else the issue such as "there are more important things going on in the world so why do you care about what homosexuals do" speech that they attempt upon you, I say right back at them: You mean like the more important things going on for the last half a century while homosexual activists have been making a mockery of everything with a bunch of lies, deceptions and discrimination anyway?!!

After the last half of a century of homosexual activists ramming their sexual orientation lies and deceptions upon society to the point of corrupting legislation etc. with lies and deceptions, now that they have corrupted legislation with lies and deceptions they are now banning the public from discussing sexual orientation online to prevent their lies and deceptions from being exploited. Think I am lying? Well you go right ahead and join a political or news discussion forum in the USA, CVanada and United Kingdom and you will find as a part of the agreement to join that forum or message born is that you are not allowed to discuss sexual orientation. Think I am kidding, go right ahead and see for yourself.

OK moving along ...

Fact: Homosexual activists go on with the obvious lie of how they advocate freedom of choice while they are quite obviously advocating robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual by encouraging homosexuals to refuse to accept themselves for what they are which leads to homosexuals robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these homosexual deceptions and proof of this is, homosexual activists perpetuating such homosexual deceptions such as categorizing homosexuals as the Tranny, Transsexual and transgender for example. (types of homosexuals who refuse to accept themselves for what they are that for now get away with pretending to be the opposite sex which leads to unsuspecting heterosexual being robbed of the right to be heterosexual. If you are a heterosexual and you get deceived, homosexual activists are making it so that you have no choice in the matter while they are calling this advocating freedom of choice and any heterosexuals that claims otherwise with validity through demonstrating such facts as being heterosexual doesn't include having sex with those born with the same sex genital that the heterosexual them self is born with, homosexual activists thrust such lies upon them as hater bigot and homophobe)

Fact: Being heterosexual describes specifically a person who has sex with those born with the opposite sex genital they the heterosexual them self are born with.

Fact: Being homosexual specifically describes a person who has sex with those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with.

Fact: Being Bi sexual describes a person that has sex with those born with the same sex genital and with the opposite sex genital that the bi sexual them self is born with.

They are attempting to phase out bi sexual as relevant by claiming that a heterosexual person who has sex with a homosexual (pretending to be the opposite sex that they are born such as tranny, transsexual, transvestite) is heterosexuality. Well I got news for you in the form of a blow your mind video that exploits these homosexual activists for the liars deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be on the foundation of this primary issue.

Warning, the following video contains some descriptive choice of words that some of you may not be use too. But since homosexuals and homosexual activists get away with such lies as referring to me as well other heterosexuals as a hater, a bigot and a homophobe this video only exemplifies justice because if you are going to label people with such lies, then you had better be willing to accept being labelled yourself only when I do it as you will see, I am being genuine as I back on claims on the foundation of primary global issues I address with fact.


Marriage:

Fact: If it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective. Thanks to heterosexual unions we even exist which is the factual evidence that proves homosexual unions do not equal heterosexual unions and that thousands of years of only heterosexual unions being honoured with marriage proves that marriage was never about honouring that if it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective. Thousands of years Homosexual activists are calling marriage an equality issue when homosexual unions do not even equal heterosexual unions to begin with quite obviously.

I know many of you are aware of this as I myself was made aware by the media as it happened over the years and each and every time homosexual activists failed, they attempted a new lies and deceptions all the while evading the fact that thousands of years prove that marriage is about honouring heterosexual unions. (hence the insane homosexual activist obsessive compulsive lying deceiving mentality) Not one of them ever will contest this fact with so much as a shred of validity as not one of them ever did. All they do is attempt to make their delusions the issue such as:

They attempted to make the issue about some people in society feeling uncomfortable about different human racial variations getting married. Yet even different variations of the human race getting married was also always in honour of the unity of male and female!!! They even deceptively tried to make marriage to be about being with who you love. They again ignored the fact that love may have been present in many marriages but marriage itself was always between heterosexual unions of which beside that primary fact to do with this issue, not every heterosexual couple got married out of love and the USA Supreme Court themselves even acknowledges this fact and I'll get to that just below!!! They also tried to make the issue about heterosexual couples who are not able to birth children and can still get married. That was when they were deceptively trying to make the issue of marriage into "marriage isn't about procreation." What they avoided, I find quite obvious, is the fact that heterosexual couples that can not have children still doesn't disrespect that marriage was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions!!! Marriage wouldn't even exist now if it were not for heterosexual unions. None of us would even exist now if it were not for heterosexual unions which quite obviously makes heterosexual unions, well above all other unions, worth honouring. If it were up to homosexuality to sustain the human population, we quite obviously would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective and where is the honour in that?

Because it was brought to homosexual activists attention that marriage isn't about honouring that if it were up to homosexuals to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective thus exemplifying that marriage is being disrespected by these activists attempting to make a complete mockery of it, they then attempted to claim that divorce disrespects marriage in attempt to make their delusions the issue once again. Yet the fact remains that divorce certainly doesn't disrespect the fact that marriage was created for and in honour of heterosexual unions, but homosexual activists attempt every lie and deception in attempt to make their delusions the issue.

Homosexual activists even have even become scholars in recent past then attempted to claim that every gay relationship they could find recorded throughout history was a marriage. I was in two relationships myself but was never married but if homosexual activists thought it would help their lies and deceptions they would call each of my relationships a marriage because they try and make every lie and deception that they can possibly fathom appear relevant in attempt to try and make their delusions the issue! Back in the Days of the Roman Empire for example homosexuals were beheaded for attempting to make a mockery of marriage but homosexual activists attempt to claim such short lived mockeries as actual marriages.

Homosexual activists have even attempted to make ghost marriages the issue of which ghost marriages were about honouring heterosexual unions of couples after they passed away because of such things in some cultures where the second born could not marry before the first born of a family. So if the first born never married, the family would have to wait until the next sibling died to have a ghost marriage!

The USA Supreme Courts lame excuse for supporting a bunch of filthy homosexual activist lies and deceptions:
The Court notes, marriage was once viewed as an arrangement in which women were treated as the property of their husbands and subordinate to their will. As the Court observes, this came to be viewed as grossly unjust and so the institution of marriage evolved to rid itself of the injustice.

Which is another factual example of marriage honouring the unity of the one sexual orientation to which we all owe our very existence and that union again are heterosexual unions before and after that court made a decision. Here is where the Supreme Court makes a complete mockery of themselves and in this instance the USA while then after expect citizens to respect a bunch of filthy lies and deceptions or face jail:

Today the Court announces that that time has come to recognize the injustice in the disparate treatment of gays and lesbians seeking the right to marry.

Homosexual activists lie by claiming that there is discrimination or an injustice but they obviously do not back that claim with even so much as a shred of validity because this is not an equality or discrimination issue because we all equally have the right to marry those born with the opposite sex genital that we ourselves are born with because that is what marriage was created for and in honour of and thousands of years of only heterosexual unions being honoured with marriage proves it beyond any shadow of doubt.

Homosexual activists even attempt such rhetoric as: The fact something is usually done in some way does not prove that it is has to be done that way, or that it should be done that way

Not anything will ever change the fact throughout the existence of the human race that thanks to heterosexual unions we even exist which is worth honouring with marriage (hence is what marriage was created for and in honour of and thousands of years proves it) no matter how desperately homosexual activist scramble to try and make their every lie and deception the issue because they refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are! Because homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what homosexuals are they are throwing away tax dollars with their every lie and deception while causing headaches over complete garbage and I say make these imbeciles pay back every cent out of their own insane pockets! It's likely enough to bring any country enduring such rhetoric out of deficit and beyond!

I don't hate anyone or anything but that doesn't mean that homosexual activist actions do not disgust me and that most certainly doesn't mean that homosexual activist ignorance doesn't infuriate me and that doesn't make homosexual activists obsessive compulsions to lie and deceive on the foundation of their every issue to do with their bias agenda acceptable! And it most certainly doesn't make it acceptable that homosexual activists discriminate others while whining false claims of discrimination along with crying wolf with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe in attempt to bully their way through elected, appointed and designated officials while dictating their lies and deceptions through a corrupted bias main stream media which is how they have gotten away with making this soon to be short lived modern day mockery they have made by corrupting legislation etc. on certain parts of the globe! This is about accountability and it is time that homosexual activists are held accountable for their lies deceptions and discrimination while getting away with treating the public like a bunch of stupid guinea pigs! It is my pleasure to fight the good fight for the well being of the future of the life on this planet and in this instance ridding the world of this homosexual activist / LGBT insanity globally and permanently for the well being and sanity of current and future generations!

What needs to be done to free our innocent little children as well as society as a whole from this homosexual insanity is simply undo everything homosexual activists have done (legislation corrupted etc.) over the past few decades and start from scratch such as restoring marriage to a respectable state only this time make it so all procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that tranny, transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized. Homosexuals wanting to have sex with other homosexuals or even bisexuals are one thing, but homosexuals that discriminate heterosexuals with homosexual deceptions is unacceptable for it is quite obviously robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexuals. Anyone pretending to be the opposite sex encourages homosexuals to think that it is ok to do it as well which again leads to more heterosexual victims which is why pretending to be the opposite sex needs to be criminalized for everyone. This type of homosexual behaviour being forced upon innocent little children in the school system or upon citizens through government is unacceptable!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada

Sent: Wednesday, October 07, 2015 at 10:24 AM
From: "Swan, Andrew (NDP)" <deleted for public forums>
To: "World Class"
Subject: Re: Mulcair Attempts To Dictate Discrimination On The Prime Minister
Stop sending me your crap. 

Sent from my iPhone

On Oct 7, 2015, at 12:22 PM, World Class  wrote:


Mulcair Attempts To Dictate Discrimination On The Prime Minister

A conservative candidate named Jagdish Grewal noticed that the funding for helping confused so called homosexual youth overcome their sexual confusion to help them realize that they might be heterosexual was cut off in Ontario.

He stated:

"If it is a parent's right to set guidelines for their children in terms of their education, career and health, then why is it illegal for them to strengthen their natural heterosexuality?" and he also stated "Is it wrong for a homosexual to become a normal person?"

It is obviously not wrong for helping people overcome their defects to live a normal life. We do it with the mentally defective to help them live a more normal of a life. We do it with the physically defective to help them live a more normal of a life. Now funding to help sexually confused youth overcome a sexual defect has been cut off.

The only thing I see that he stated (I didn't quote but was in the article I read on the CBC news site) when it comes to this issue that was a little off base was referring to homosexuality as unnatural behaviour and yet defects are natural. If it were up to homosexuals to sustain the human race we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective. Without heterosexual unions, we would not exist.

He mentioned something about a shock early in life leads to homosexuality. In some instances this may be the reason why some people do become homosexual.

Some confused youth who might think they are gay can be helped to realize that they were just brain washed by the loads of homosexual activist rhetoric being forced upon them for now by homosexual activists in governing, a corrupted main stream media and corrupted school boards. Also some children might be raped by a same sex individual, lose their dignity and confidence which may lead them to accept being something that they never were without help and support. It is certainly a good cause to help with funding.

Since when was helping people over come their defects a bad thing? It is not but it most certainly is made out to be by a bunch of homosexual activist discriminators. This candidate is simply concerned that people who are sexually defective are not getting funding to help them live a more normal of a life. Some children who are confused about who they are is no longer being funded to help them find that they do not have to live as a homosexual aside from all of the bias propaganda being forced on the public in the form of a slew of homosexual activist lies, deceptions and discrimination towards heterosexuality. This is not to force people out of being homosexual, just about helping them find themselves. What's so offensive all of a sudden about being heterosexual?!! Absolutely not anything!

Meanwhile homosexuals are being funded to get support to refuse to accept the sex that they are born, which in turn leads to homosexuals pretending to be the opposite sex which leads to heterosexuals being discriminated against by being robbed of the right to be heterosexual with these homosexual deceptions.

Fact: Being heterosexual describes specifically a person who has sex with those born with the opposite sex genital they the heterosexual them self are born with.

Fact: Being homosexual specifically describes a person who has sex with those born with the same sex genital that the homosexual them self is born with.

Because homosexuals are getting Ontario Parliament support to rob heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual proves that the Ontario Parliament discriminates heterosexuals right to be heterosexual so not one of them in Parliament has any valid reason making false claims of discrimination to continue to support this obvious discrimination against heterosexuality.

Then we have Tom Mulcair who states

"We're saying that in this day and age, a Prime Minister who accepts that, continues to tolerate it and accepts the type of statement today on homosexuals is frankly not showing leadership,"

"Mr. Harper's got to start getting it right and it starts by firing this candidate who said those things that are totally unacceptable about gays."

and on Twitter he also stated

"The homophobic statements from the CPC candidate in Mississauga-Malton are unacceptable and Stephen Harper must remove him immediately. –TM"

Which is basically another homosexual activist attempting to dictate to the Prime Minister that people who do not accept homosexual activist lies, deceptions and discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual is reason enough to have people thrown out of candidacy.

Any Prime Minister that stands against homosexual activist lies deceptions and discriminating heterosexuals right to be heterosexual is a good leader in part for doing so!

Tom Mulcair supports homosexuals robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual which is at least a valid reason that he should have been thrown out of office several years ago just like every other supporter of discrimination against heterosexuality.

Instead these activists use lies, deceptions and false claims of discrimination along with crying wolf with such lies as hater bigot homophobe to anyone who opposes them while their lie are being thrust in a corrupted main stream media to have politicians cower from contesting homosexual activist lies and deceptions.

All procedures, surgeries and altercations must be made illegal for being used to make a person appear the opposite sex that they are born, as well discrimination against heterosexuality needs to be criminalized for the well being and sanity of current and future generations. Which quite obviously means that tranny, transgender and transsexual needs to be criminalized. Anyone pretending to be the opposite sex encourages homosexuals to think that it is ok to do it as well which again leads to more heterosexual victims which is why pretending to be the opposite sex needs to be criminalized for everyone.

Countries in Africa see how homosexual activist insanity has infected North America and have taken steps to prevent homosexual activist lies and deceptions from infecting their countries. I do not advocate violence, but I understand why they are doing it. Meanwhile homosexual activists don't care that homosexuals and homosexual activists being compulsive obsessive liars, deceivers and discriminators has allot to do with why these countries are taking precautions.

Conservative candidate Jagdish Grewal does not deserve to be discriminated against for standing up for the right to be heterosexual and nor does anyone else for this reason. This is about helping confused youth finding themselves especially with homosexual activists confusing society with a bunch of homosexual activist lies deceptions and discrimination towards heterosexuality being thrust on the public via a bias corrupt main stream media, through homosexual activists in governing and being forced upon innocent little children in schools!

Start firing homosexual activists to get rid of homosexual activist insanity infecting Canada for the well being and sanity of current and future generations, not only here in Canada but globally as well.

What is infuriating also is that homosexual activists fooled the religious into thinking it was ever about belief vs. belief when I have been sharing the facts that prove that it never was about belief vs. belief for well over a decade. It is about recognizing the facts on the foundation of each and every issue. Facts are either recognized or ignored. But leave it up to the lying deceiving mentality of the homosexual activist to scare the weak mentality of the religious into screwing all of Canada for now but can soon be just as easily undone by sticking with the facts on the foundations of each and every issue.

I do not support any religion or any people wanting to wear a religious anything on their head or on their body anywhere on the globe for the record. But that is another issue.

Bravo to the Prime Minister for not attending what homosexual activist liars and deceivers call the Pride Festival in Toronto, and for starters simply because not one person has ever shared a valid reason that there is to be proud of a man having sex with a man or a woman having sex with a woman! Secondly why would anyone who doesn't support homosexual activist lie and deception insanity show up to such an invalid parade to begin with?!!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey Sabretooth!

No one reads posts that long.


----------



## westwall (Oct 10, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> Hey Sabretooth!
> 
> No one reads posts that long.








Crazy people do....


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Oct 14, 2015)

westwall said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sabretooth!
> ...



More like crazy people will say and do anything to avoid sane people from reading up on homosexual activist insanity of which homosexuals are factually proven to base their every foundation of their every issue to do with their bias agenda with a bunch of lies, deceptions and false claims of discrimination.

Notice they always evade contesting the facts which expose them for the liars deceivers and discriminators that they prove to be while instead, like here, they are desperately scrambling to try and make more of their lies and deceptions the issue.

Such weak pathetic little tart like mentalities homosexual activists exemplify to possess.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Mudda (Oct 26, 2015)

DSP, what? Another thread about gays? Wassup? Can't get those hot sweaty guys off of your mind?


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Oct 28, 2015)

Another thread about ending sexually retarded insanity running amok on innocent little children and society in general.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Mudda (Oct 29, 2015)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Another thread about ending sexually retarded insanity running amok on innocent little children and society in general.
> 
> love
> 
> ...


Most pedophiles are hetero, like you pretend to be.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Nov 9, 2015)

Pedophiles are called pedophiles, where as homosexuals are called homosexuals and yes the two are comparable because they are both sexually defective. Both are found as naturally occurring in the animal kingdom as well as nature in animals carry defects too quite obviously.

 Yet the one sexual orientation that stands alone is heterosexuality because thanks to heterosexual unions each and every one of us even exists. thousands of years since marriage was created proves that marriage is about honouring the unity of the one sexual orientation to which we all owe our very existence and that sexual unity is quite obviously heterosexual unions, and that thanks to heterosexual unions each and every single human being even exists makes heterosexual unions quite obviously well above any other sexual union worth honouring with something called marriage. It is a distinction most worthy of acknowledgement which is why this pathetic modern day mockery homosexual activists have made of marriage will soon be short lived as marriage will soon be restored to the respectful state it was created for and in honour of.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 27, 2015)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Pedophiles are called pedophiles, where as homosexuals are called homosexuals and yes the two are comparable because they are both sexually defective. Both are found as naturally occurring in the animal kingdom as well as nature in animals carry defects too quite obviously.her island, and go back in a hundred yeras, what island will still have people living on it?
> 
> Yet the one sexual orientation that stands alone is heterosexuality because thanks to heterosexual unions each and every one of us even exists. thousands of years since marriage was created proves that marriage is about honouring the unity of the one sexual orientation to which we all owe our very existence and that sexual unity is quite obviously heterosexual unions, and that thanks to heterosexual unions each and every single human being even exists makes heterosexual unions quite obviously well above any other sexual union worth honouring with something called marriage. It is a distinction most worthy of acknowledgement which is why this pathetic modern day mockery homosexual activists have made of marriage will soon be short lived as marriage will soon be restored to the respectful state it was created for and in honour of.
> 
> ...




(X)Homos are just queer people. Chuckle.  

But besides that, if the lame duck media tries to tell us that gayism is normal well in my opinion it is not. If we put 100 homo men on one island for a 100 years,and put 100 lesbians on another island for a 100 years, and then you put 50 men and 50 women on another island for a 100 years, keeping them hundreds of miles apart, and we went back 100 years later to those islands, which island would still have people left on it? We all should know what the answer will be. Gayism is not normal. It is just full of men who are afraid of women, and who are unable to have sex with them because they are just not man enough to take on and have sex with a woman. Pussy wimps.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 27, 2015)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Just sent to Current Officials Of Canada
> *Words Of Inspiration To Our Next Canadian Federal Elected Officials*
> 
> This is my response to Andrew Swan's (Manitoba MLA) response to my composition titled "Mulcair Attempts To Dictate Discrimination On The Prime Minister". Pay attention. I included a list of officials and media in my response for verification that this is what I actually sent to him. You will know what I am talking about once you read on but keep in mind and spread the word around, for those who win a seat to become the next Elected Officials of Canadian Parliament, that if they try and make you sign something stating that you must be silent about the following subject simply refuse and tell the public why you refuse. If even one of you does this let alone I hope to see all if not many of you doing this, we can soon defeat this insanity very easily together. Stop letting insanity being forced upon our innocent little children as well the rest of the general public which otherwise only suits the corrupt motives of those who refuse to accept themselves for what they are while expecting everyone else to have to suffer for it. It's time to fight for the well being of the future of the life right here in Canada and for the world, the well being and sanity of current and future generations by setting example and putting our foot down once and for all with me offering my pleasure to guide you!!! To those of you that do, good luck in the up coming election. Enjoy the following presentation, typo and all. (I cleaned up the typos for public forums)
> ...




(X)There is no words of inspiration that you can give to our lame duck politicians because they don't want to hear anything. The electorate are nothing but a bunch of joe and mary six packs to them after they get into office. They have an agenda and policy of how can I screw the Canadian taxpayer's out of tax dollars to benefit myself, and how much will my pension be when I retire. Just about all politicians are nothing but liars,cheats and thieves. They haven't got an honest back bone in their useless bodies. Just my humble opinion, of course.


----------

